# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  Las lluvias permiten que la producción eléctrica aumente casi un 25%

## sergi1907

Os dejo una noticia publicada en el diario La Mañana de hoy.


*Las abundantes precipitaciones registradas durante la pasada primavera en la provincia de Lleida han favorecido a un incremento del 24,7% de la producción eléctrica durante el año 2010. Según los datos proporcionados a LA MAÑANA por la compañía Endesa, el año pasado se generaron 2.799.632 megavatios por hora, mientras que en 2009 la cifra era de tan sólo 2.244.501. De esta forma, un portavoz de la eléctrica indicó que ya se ha superado el ciclo de la sequía, que se inició en 2008.*

Así, pese a que el año 2009 fue generoso en lluvias, tal como comentaron desde Endesa, en ese ejercicio la producción se quedó un 17,7% por debajo de la media histórica, que es de 2.725.600 megavatios por hora. En cambio, en 2010 la cifra superó este valor en un 2,7%.
La agrupación que mejor comportamiento ha presentado durante 2010 ha sido la del Garona, donde la producción ha crecido un 41,4%. A continuación, se sitúan la de la Alta Ribagorça y la del Baix Pallaresa. Mientas, la que menos ha aumentado ha sido la de la Alta Pallaresa, que ha sólo ha subido un 7,2%.
En el ámbito de los volúmenes útiles de agua que tienen los pantanos para producir la energía hidroeléctrica, la provincia de Lleida cerró 2010 con unas reservas de 1,18 hectómetros cúbicos, lo que representa un 64,9% de la capacidad total. Este dato supone un incremento del 27,8% en relación al año 2009. La cuenca que más ha contribuido a este crecimiento ha sido la de la Ribargorzana, que ha tenido una subida del 72,2%.
En Catalunya, la producción hidroeléctrica durante 2010 fue de 4.875.916 megavatios hora. De esta forma, en el último año se ha registrado un alza del 17,3%. Respecto a la media histórica, el aumento ha sido del 3,3%.
Mientras, las reservas en Catalunya alcanzan los 2,787 hectómetros cúbicos, un 72,8% de la capacidad total de los pantanos. En 2010, el volumen ha crecido un 14,3%.
Desde Endesa, se explicó que en 2010 ya se da por finalizado el ciclo de la sequía, ya que aunque las cifras de precipitaciones de 2009 fueron positivas, las reservas sirven primero para garantizar el agua de boca, después los caudales ecológicos de los ríos, para el riego de las fincas agrícolas y por último para producir electricidad. Para 2011, las previsiones también son optimistas a la espera de que se produzca el deshielo de la nieve acumulada en los Pirineos,
A nivel estatal, las energías renovables, favorecidas este año por la elevada hidraulicidad, han cubierto, según datos provisionales, el 35% de la demanda del 2010, seis puntos más que el año anterior. Por tecnologías, además del crecimiento experimentado por la hidráulica señalado anteriormente, destaca nuevamente la eólica que, con un crecimiento del 18,5% de su generación, ha elevado su participación en la cobertura de la demanda al 16%.
La energía eólica superó en varias ocasiones los anteriores máximos históricos de potencia instantánea, de energía horaria y de energía diaria. 

http://www.lamanyana.es/web/html/lan...rtida=03:00:00

----------

